
The Nexus One is Google's Way of Fighting Android Forks - dbreunig
http://dbreunig.tumblr.com/post/286332746/the-nexus-one-a-slick-developer-unit-to-fight-against
======
mbrubeck
The trackball may seem redundant if you're not used to it, but I miss it when
I switch from my G1 to my iPod Touch. The iPod/iPhone gives me thumb fatigue
whenever I have to scroll repeatedly to read a long web page. There are all
sorts of uses where the trackball feels more ergonomic than the touch screen.

